# isharegossip: betreiber starten umfrage "wie sollen wir uns verhalten?"



## |======[75%]==| (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nach dem vor Tagen das Portal isharegossip.net von der Hackingruppe 23timesPi ueber deren DNS-Server kompromitiert wurde, und diese Hacker die Betreiber des Portales aufgefordert hatten sich bei der Polizei zu stellen, um einer Veroeffentlichung interner Daten zu entgehen, sind die Initianten von isharegosspi.net anscheinend sehr verunsicht. Sie wollen nun von der Netzgemeinde wissen, ob sie sich stellen sollen oder aber eben nicht. Aus diesem Grund kann man jetzt auf der Webseite selbst an einer Abstimmung zu dieser Causa teilnehmen, die mit dem folgenden Text angeleitet wird:

_"Leider können wir nicht ausschliessen, dass die Hacker Gruppe 23timesPi unsere Personendaten ermitteln konnte.
            Daher stehen wir jetzt vor einer Entscheidung: Auf Nummer  sicher gehen und sich der Polizei stellen und damit vielleicht straffrei  davon kommen (ein solches Angebot liegt uns seit längerem vor) oder die Veröffentlichung unserer Personendaten in Kauf nehmen."_

Quelle: iShareGossip - Wie soll es enden?


----------



## PCuner (18. Juni 2011)

Nice Post. Das hat mich doch glaz zum lachen gebracht xDDD


----------



## Der alte Fritz (18. Juni 2011)

"Stellt euch nicht! Ich möchte mich persönlich um euch kümmern!" 
Forseti verachtet zwar Selbsjustiz, aber die Antwort ist einfach lustiger


----------



## TheReal (18. Juni 2011)

Endlich mal ein sinvoller Hack in der letzten Zeit. Bin mal gespannt wie es damit weitergehen wird.


----------



## scythe92 (18. Juni 2011)

Kannte die Seite ja noch garnicht 
Aber trotzdem haben die es verdient, als nächstes soll bitte lulzsec oder wie die heißen dran sein...


----------



## omega™ (18. Juni 2011)

Die Umfrage ist allein wegen dem System schon lächerlich.


----------



## mari0 (18. Juni 2011)

haha, man kann alle 20 min abstimmen. 

Aber ich würde mich stellen.


----------



## darkycold (18. Juni 2011)

_"Bei iShareGossip war uns immer der Communitygedanke wichtig, daher  überlassen wir diese schwierige Entscheidung der Netzgemeinde."_

Der Satz ist doch wirklich klasse.
Haben du denn eine Ahnung, was auf ihrer Seite so los war?


----------



## X Broster (18. Juni 2011)

Wie, die könnten straffrei weg kommen wenn sie sich stellen?? Was´n das für Gesetze.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (18. Juni 2011)

was ist denn das für eine umfrage? sollen die sich nen strick nehmen, für jedes jugendliche leben, was sie durch das bereitstellen ihrer platform gekostet hat. kein erbarmen, wegsperren sowas!


----------



## dzeri (19. Juni 2011)

23timesPi sind Erpresser (und illegale Hacker?) dh. eher die sind die die sich stellen sollten. Sonst laeuft man Gefahr von denen immer erpresst zu werden und erpressbar zu bleiben. Wenn die sich stellen was passiert dann mit den (kriminellen?) Daten?


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Juni 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eine umfrage? sollen die sich nen strick nehmen, für jedes jugendliche leben, was sie durch das bereitstellen ihrer platform gekostet hat. kein erbarmen, wegsperren sowas!


Ohne die mobbenden Jugendlichen wäre die Seite doch wieder vom Erdboden verschwunden. Zwar haben die Seitenbetreiber die Plattform gegeben, aber Mobbing wird auch bei z.B. Facebook und andere Sozialen Netzwerken betrieben und natürlich (OMG) in der Schule.
Ich möchte das Portal nicht schönreden, aber das Mobben ist vorallem ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Eventuell könnte man auch die Liste der Mobber von der Seite der Polizei übergeben.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. Juni 2011)

Lustiges Ergebnis. Nur was bringts das die sich stellen, wenn sie eh straffrei gehen.
Mit Pech macht bald wieder einer so eine Seite auf.


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn deren Persönliche Daten öffentlich gemacht werden, was ich durchaus begrüßen würde, frag ich mich wie viele Leute mit Hieb- und Stichwaffen vor deren Haustür stehen


----------



## Anchorage (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn deren Persönliche Daten öffentlich gemacht werden, was ich durchaus begrüßen würde, frag ich mich wie viele Leute mit Hieb- und Stichwaffen vor deren Haustür stehen



Und wieviele mit Pistolen ? Ich weis wie leicht man da dran kommt glaube mir. Bloß ich habe an sowas kein Interese und pass jetzt auf: ich bin sogar ein killerspiel Spieler.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe deinen Post vorsorglich schon mal dem SEK vorgelegt. Mach es allen beteiligten einfach und stelle dich vorsichtshalber selbst, damit wir dich in Präventivhaft stecken können 

Mir war die Seite von Anfang an egal. Von den Medien (und an meiner alten Schule durch die Schulleiterin "blabla verboten, blabla ICH werde PERSÖNLICH dagegen vorgehen" ) sauber durch den Streisandeffekt gehyped, aber real schien mir die Seite eher tot zu sein.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. Juni 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> .. (und an meiner alten Schule durch die Schulleiterin "blabla verboten, blabla ICH werde PERSÖNLICH dagegen vorgehen" )....


Die steckt also hinter der Hackergruppe.


----------



## Psycho1996 (19. Juni 2011)

dzeri schrieb:


> 23timesPi sind Erpresser (und illegale Hacker?) dh. eher die sind die die sich stellen sollten. Sonst laeuft man Gefahr von denen immer erpresst zu werden und erpressbar zu bleiben. Wenn die sich stellen was passiert dann mit den (kriminellen?) Daten?


 
Da musst man ihnen wohl oder übel vertrauen... Aber das sie dieses Portal down genommen haben finde ich sehr gut


----------



## PixelSign (19. Juni 2011)

natürlich sollen sie sich !nicht! stellen damit am ende das volle strafmaß anwendung finden kann


----------



## King_Sony (19. Juni 2011)

die Hacker könnten aber auch bluffen...


----------



## bulldozer (19. Juni 2011)

kann mich jemand aufklären was das genau für eine Seite war?
Was war da illegal dran?

Habe erst in den News zum ersten Mal von der Seite gehört.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich kenne die Seite nicht was macht die eigentlich ?


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juni 2011)

Das ist/war eine Seite, auf der man andere mobben und über sie lästern kann. Und das macht die Seite in höchstem Maße gefährlich. Die Hackergruppe, die sie angegriffen hat, verdient wirklich Respekt.


----------



## El Sativa (19. Juni 2011)

also ich bin eigentlich dafür, das sie sich wie bisher verhalten.
feige!!!
stellt euch nicht, denn ihr seid dumm.
stellt euch nicht, denn ihr habt eine straffreiheit nicht verdient.
stellt euch nicht, denn jeder soll wissen, wer diese kotzbrocken sind.

veröffentlicht endlich deren daten. 
es ist keine disskusion wert, sich über diese betreiber gedanken zu machen, ob die in zukunft unbehelligt irgendwo leben können. 
denn wer so klug ist, eine plattform zu bieten, auf denen sich kinder an die gurgel gehen, und sich dann vor der verantwortung drücken möchte, hat nichts anderes verdient als den öffentlichen pranger.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Juni 2011)

Oki die sollen sich stellen und es soll trotzdem veröffentlicht werden !


----------



## Psycho1996 (19. Juni 2011)

Der absolute worst case wäre natürlich wenn die ganze Aktion ein Bluff von denen ist, um bekannter zu werden... Mir gefällt halt nicht das 23TimesPi sich nicht irgendwie anders bemerkbar macht... Kommt mir sehr seltsam vor...


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

Naja, wenn sie vielleicht sonst nur Hacken um davon zu Profitieren ist es nicht gerade erstrebenswert in aller Munde zu sein wie Hobby-Hacker aka LulzSec & Co


----------



## Der alte Fritz (19. Juni 2011)

23*pi ist etwa 72 und 72 soll eine ähnliche Bedeutung wie die Zahl 42 haben


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

Der alte Fritz schrieb:


> 23*pi ist etwa 72 und 72 soll eine ähnliche Bedeutung wie die Zahl 42 haben


Und die wäre...?
Ist das so ne Universal Antwort wie "Weil Baum"? "Weil 72" ?


----------



## Der alte Fritz (19. Juni 2011)

42 (Antwort)


> Die Antwort *42* ist das kürzeste und bekannteste Zitat aus der Roman- und Hörspielreihe _Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis_ von Douglas Adams.
> Es handelt sich dabei um die Antwort auf die vom Autor bewusst unklar  gelassene Frage „nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest“  („life, the universe and everything“). Anhand dieses Inputs wurde die  Antwort von dem zu diesem Zeitpunkt größten existierenden Computer  errechnet und ist mit absoluter Sicherheit korrekt. Nur ist damit nichts  anzufangen, weil niemand weiß, wie die Frage eigentlich genau lautet.  Laut dem Mann, der die Wahrheit kennt und ausspricht (Prak), schließen  sich die Kenntnis von Frage und Antwort gegenseitig aus. Es sei  unmöglich, jemals beide im selben Universum zu kennen – und sollte es  trotzdem geschehen, würden Frage und Antwort sich gegenseitig aufheben  und das Universum mitnehmen, das daraufhin durch etwas noch Bizarreres  und Unbegreiflicheres ersetzt wird.[1]


72 soll in etwa des Selbe meinen


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juni 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das ist/war eine Seite, auf der man andere mobben und über sie lästern kann. Und das macht die Seite in höchstem Maße gefährlich.


 
Benutzt man dafür nicht weiter verbreitete Social Network Seiten wie facebook oder schuelervz?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2011)

Komisch ich kann unendlich Voten haha, ich Entscheide jetzt


----------



## Sularko (19. Juni 2011)

Man ist das Dumm. Können die nicht für sich selber entscheiden ?


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Und die wäre...?
> Ist das so ne Universal Antwort wie "Weil Baum"? "Weil 72" ?


 
Spiel mal Assassin's Creed Brotherhood und sieh/lies Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2011)

Mir persönlich kommt's mir ja so vor, als würde die Abstimmung von den Hackern sein und nicht von den Betreiben von isharegossip....

"Ich möchte mich persönlich um dich kümmern" sagt schon alles.....die betteln ja förmlich um Schläge...


----------



## needit (20. Juni 2011)

@ Topic: klingt komisch diese Umfrage. Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, dass die von denen stammt... wer würde denn bitte unter die Ablehnung der Selbstanzeige schreiben: "Ich möchte mich persönlich um euch kümmern"

ich weiß auch net, ob die überhaupt angeklagt werden, schließlich stehen die server ja außerhalb der eu


----------



## butter_milch (20. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich brennen sie für das Betreiben einer solchen Seite.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. Juni 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mir persönlich kommt's mir ja so vor, als würde die Abstimmung von den Hackern sein und nicht von den Betreiben von isharegossip....
> 
> "Ich möchte mich persönlich um dich kümmern" sagt schon alles.....die betteln ja förmlich um Schläge...


 
Das wär auch möglich. Oder die Betreiber haben einen schwarzen Humor. Solls ja auch geben. Wahrscheinlich für so eine Seite ganz nützlich.


----------



## Hübie (20. Juni 2011)

Wer oder was ist isharegossip?


----------



## schneiderbernd (20. Juni 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Hoffentlich brennen sie für das Betreiben einer solchen Seite.


warum sollen die Betreiber brennen?...die stellen doch lediglich die Plattform...an sich ist diese Seite doch mal wieder eine gute "Studie" wie Assi "Wir" Menschen sind...ist ein guter Spiegel von dem was täglich um uns herum passiert!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> warum sollen die Betreiber brennen?...die stellen doch lediglich die Plattform...an sich ist diese Seite doch mal wieder eine gute "Studie" wie Assi "Wir" Menschen sind...ist ein guter Spiegel von dem was täglich um uns herum passiert!


 
Genau so Leute wie du die nichts überlegen, tragen bei diesen Dingen den falschen Teil bei!


----------



## IIHectorII (21. Juni 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das ist/war eine Seite, auf der man andere mobben und über sie lästern kann. Und das macht die Seite in höchstem Maße gefährlich. Die Hackergruppe, die sie angegriffen hat, verdient wirklich Respekt.


 
Wenn sichs so verhält, hab ich null Mitleid mit denen, egal was das Gesetz dazu meint


----------



## TobiasClaren (21. Juni 2011)

Was die IP-Speicherungen für solche Abstimmungen angeht:
Wenn zu einem Beitrag keine IP gespeichert wird, könnten die Hunderte unverschlüsselte IPs von irgendwelchen Abstimmungen  der Polizei übergeben, und diese könnte damit niemand belangen.
Denn eine Abstimmung ist kein solcher Eintrag.

Viel interessanter dürfte sein, wie die Besucher "persönlich" helfen wollen.

Ich hätte ja nichts dagegen wenn die Anhänger die jetzt ganz offen Belohnen würden.
Also vorsätzlich und offen denen mehr Geld zukommen lassen als für einen Anwalt und mögliche Geldstrafen nötig ist.
So dass die €150+/monatlich (bei deren Webhoster) gedeckt sind, und noch etwas als belohnung darüber hinaus bleibt.
Ich will erboste "Schaum-vor-dem-Mund"-Kommentare von Margit Ricarda Rolf lesen!

Und um zu verhindern dass die Justiz auf die Idee kommt das Geld einzuziehen, muss das sicher vor dem Zugriff Dt. Behörden sein.
Notfalls Bargeld oder "Bitcoins".
Wobei ich bei denen noch warten würde bis eine mögliche Blase platzt und der Wert sich normalisiert.
Aber im Grunde ist auch das egal, denn die Betreiber könnten die Bitcoins ja gleich in Geld umtauschen.
Nur der Weg zu Ihnen ist verschleiert. Natürlich sollten sie es nicht gleich auf der Bank einzahlen.
Was brei Bitcoins übrigens möglich wäre:
Sich einen per Funk auslesbaren Speicher (wie RFID) implantieren lassen, undf darauf Bitcoins speichern.
Nicht mal der Staat dürfte die gegen deren Willen aufschneiden. Und ohne Passwort kommen sie auch nicht an die Daten heran.


Warum sollten die Betreiber ihre eigenen Namen im System hinterlegt haben?
Das ist doch unnötig. Und weil ein Hack denkbar ist, sollten da auch intern keine rückverfolgbaren EMail-Adressen genutzt werden bzw. genutzt worden sein.
Und wenn vor dem € ein Name steht, ist das auch kein Beweis. Fritz Müller oder Eusebius Schlotterstein machen da keinen Unterschied.


@Freakless08

Es gibt keine "Liste der Mobber".
Warum hätten die Betreiber speichern sollen? Es bringt ihnen NICHTS.
Und nach aktuellem Deutschen Recht dürfen Sie eh keine IPs speichern.
Jeder geloggte Mobber der Ärger mit der Justiz bekommen hätte (auch bei einer Verurteilung), hätte sehr gute Chancen auf Schadenersatz in einem Zivilrechtlichen Prozess.



@Borkenkäfer
Ja, ich wünsche mir auch einen Nachfolger.
Aber bitte nicht dieses Schultratschimage, sondern etwas auf dem höheren Niveau von Rottenneighbor für Jeden. Wobei auch das Pronzip von RN noch auszubauen wäre. Nicht nur eine Karte wo man seinen Pin setzt, sondern die Möglichkeit eines Formulars in das man die exakte Adresse, Name und alle denkbaren Daten eintragen kann. Mehr als ein Polizeicomputer aufnehmen oder anzeigen kann bzw. darf. Inkkl. Medien wie Fotos, Videos, Audios, Dokumenten, Links usw..


----------



## totovo (21. Juni 2011)

wieso sind da jetzt auf einmal so viele Stimmen für "Stellt euch nicht" bisher waren das immer viel weniger als bei "Stellt euch"


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Juni 2011)

Lustig zudem ist...das der Betreiber vor kurzem im Fernsehen war (bei Akte glaub ich) und noch sagte...uns kriegt ehh keiner etc...son kleiner dünner Affe...voll Arrogant und so...haha nun wird geweint.


----------



## King_Sony (21. Juni 2011)

Wobei wie Tobias Claren schon sagte, warum sollten die Spuren aufm Server oder sonst wo gelassen haben


----------



## skankee (24. Juni 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Lustig zudem ist...das der Betreiber vor kurzem im Fernsehen war (bei Akte glaub ich) und noch sagte...uns kriegt ehh keiner etc...


 
Das war nicht der Betreiber der Seite ( Quelle ).


----------

